# 12/25/11 - [Accepting Applications] .: Team Renegade :.



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Thinking about starting a crew haha. Nothing but shit talkers and bullshitters, maybe even some talented folks that develop or other things. Obviously it's a badge of shame, a stigma, an insult, but at least you know what you are going to get and know what to expect when you see a member. If you have to ask, this isn't for you. If you have to ask what is it about, we don't want you. We are every where and nowhere, all the misfits, which is why I am calling it

Team Renegade

All the cast offs, no expectations, no standard membership guidelines, no excuses haha, you want in? You know how to reach me


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

Gman said:


> Thinking about starting a crew haha. Nothing but shit talkers and bullshitters, maybe even some talented folks that develop or other things. Obviously it's a badge of shame, a stigma, an insult, but at least you know what you are going to get and know what to expect when you see a member. If you have to ask, this isn't for you. If you have to ask what is it about, we don't want you. We are every where and nowhere, all the misfits, which is why I am calling it
> 
> Team Renegade
> 
> All the cast offs, no expectations, no standard membership guidelines, no excuses haha, you want in? You know how to reach me


You stealing my ideas to claim your own? Are you a member of XDA by any chance? hahahahahaha Count me in brother!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

you know its bad when having Honda actually improves your standing haha


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

And I figured the only way I could be L33T would be to publicly take credit for the idea, you know... in the spirit and all


----------

